# taking a cat ad dog to canada



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Can you take your pets (dog & cat ) to canada from the uk ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

labanks said:


> Can you take your pets (dog & cat ) to canada from the uk ?


Yes, as long as they have the necessary papers and medical certificates. You can find the info on the CIC website, I believe,


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Pets to Canada*

Hi

Yes you can take pets - there is some paperwork involved and if you are bringing a dog it must have a rabies shot prior to being transported. There is no quarantine!

We brought over one dog & three leopard geckos. All were very well cared for and there was no problem with paperwork or medical check ups. We used a company called Ladyhaye in Kent. Very good company and professional staff.

Hope all goes well.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

we have looked into this as i have taken my cat over to canada 6 years ago and then brought her back!!...now we are taking 2 small dogs over when we go back to canada.
British Airways and Air Canada allow pets to go on same flight as yourself as excessive baggage. Our tickets with Air Canada will cost £900 for us and both dogs will be around £220 (for 2). as long as the dog and crate is up to 32KG. We contacted a company but their fee was upwards of £1000 per dog!!!...stupid money when you can get them there for £220!!...make sure they are rabies vaccinated and they have a fit to fly certificate and thats basically it. if you need more info then plse contact me


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Also you need an EXA 1 form from Animalhealth. This is the application for the export of dogs/cats, you can call them and they will mail you the forms you need, there number in Carlisle is.... 01228 403600. The application gets filled out by you and your vet with the animals details, vaccinations etc, get a rabies vaccination shot as you will need this before going to canada, if you don't get it, they wont stop you taking the animal but you will have to get the rabies injection shot when it arrives in canada before they will release it to you so your better off getting it done here then theres no delay at the other end.
The form gets sent back to animalhealth and they issue the export documents you need for the animal or animals, this gets mailed to your vet 7-10 days before you fly. This is all you need, you do not need microchipping, if you want it then you can get it but its not a requirement, also you dont need a pet passport, you only need this if you are coming back to the Uk with the animal within 6 months of your departure.
Like my wife said if you were going t fly Air Canada or British Airways you can bring them with you on the flight, they get checked in as excess baggage and are put in the heated cargo hold. The cost with Air Canada is £109 per animal with the weight of the animal and travel carrier not to exceed 32kg, if you have a larger breed dog and think that the weight will e more then 32kg you might want to call the airline to find out the cost.
Hope this helps you out...... cheers


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Jen45
Do you know what costs are involved for the paperwork for a Dog?? apart from the flight costs. Also how long does the paperwork take to be granted ?? - is it months like the Visas ? We are desperate to buy a Dog but are just filing for P.R. So were thinking do we wait untill we get there - if and when we get there !! Or do we get one now and take it with us. Our girls have nagged us for 3 years and even i'm ggetting desperate now would love to get one to make our family complete.
Thanks
Maria


----------

